# Audi Acquisition of Ducati Announcement Due Next Week Says Reuters Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though rumored for at least a month, Audi is poised to announce its acquisition of Italian motorcycle manufacturer Ducati says a Reuters report. Two unnamed Reuters sources described as "familiar with the matter" say Audi encountered no major stumbling blocks during performance of its due diligence, which suggests all systems are go.

The Reuters report seems to think the announcement could come on April 18, one day ahead of the Volkswagen annual shareholder meeting slated to happen in Hamburg, Germany. One source suggested that major Ducati shareholder, Investindustrial, would only talk with Audi regarding a buyout. The acquisition would move the Volkswagen Group portfolio to 12 brands - a target Ferdinand Piech has eyed for some time.

Timing is also consistent with the end of the Audi exclusive discussion period according to Italian newspaper Corriere della Sera, siting that period as ending on April 15. The newspaper also suggests that Audi tried to buy Ducati back in 2005, but that Investindustrial trumped the offer and picked up the motorcycle company from its then owner Texas Pacific Group.

Read more from this report via the link below.

* Audi may announce Ducati buy next week: sources | Reuters.com *


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

I love this- it adds to VW's diversified portfolio and it financially stabilizes an iconic brand. 
Internationally this is a moment where the successful global mega-companies are investing billions in ancillary related products and brands.

In the long run it's good for Ducati- but the larger business trend of multi consolidations just seems to me to add bloat and bureaucracy.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

This seems rather odd to me.. Considering that Ducati just partnered with AMG last year.. Prior to the kick off of the 2011 MotoGP season..

@ least in the Racing aspect of it they partnered up... 

although there would be nothing wrong with a partnership with Audi!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jaso028;bt1766 said:


> This seems rather odd to me.. Considering that Ducati just partnered with AMG last year.. Prior to the kick off of the 2011 MotoGP season..
> 
> @ least in the Racing aspect of it they partnered up...
> 
> although there would be nothing wrong with a partnership with Audi!


I think it's more unfortunate timing on AMG's part. I'm sure the deal will be dissolved if this goes through.


----------

